
Ask HN: Design and requirements docs generation - parvatzar
As a developer I&#x27;ve always despised having to spend countless hours manually drafting , formatting and getting requirements &amp; design documents reviewed. In spite of the obvious value of maintaining a knowledge base of instructions and information for the future developers of the app, I have felt there is a way this can be improved. So all those hours of manual effort can be saved both for the developer and the company. I was looking for already existing solutions or software that automate or enhance the experience of creating such docs. Is there something that exists of this sort? Has this field been amply explored as per your opinion? Any thoughts on a solution on Design &amp; requirements docs generation?
======
tmaly
I think you have to formalize the process first. If everyone in the company
does something different every time a requirements doc is written, it is just
chaos. Steli and Hiten had a great podcast episode on this recently.

As part of that process, you will need tools to capture the documents and
track changes to them. Consider something like Confluence or another type of
wiki. You will also need good training. If you expect people across the
company to use the process, you have to make it accessible and easy for them
to learn.

A book I would recommend that I am working through now is Writing Great
Specifications by Bicieja

